# Scorps and Tarantula In Utah?



## Nebs Tarantulas (Aug 17, 2021)

So I’m at Utah rn, and wanna pick up maybe a few scorps and Aphonopelma (Not A. Chalcodes, I already have one) I’m at the Zion area and was wondering what and where to look, also no Arizona bark scorps I ain’t ready for them


----------



## viper69 (Aug 17, 2021)

Watch the stars gorgeous tonight

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

